# REEL Question



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey guys, quick question:

How often should I change directions? Should I mow the same pattern for like a month in a row, and then change for a month? Or change (perpendicular) every time? I do have a roller on it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

To encourage upright growth and mitigate the development of grain, I try my best to _not_ mow the same pattern consecutively, but it doesn't always happen - there is always that one direction that seems to take less time.

Here are a couple articles that discuss grain:


Against the Grain
Bermudagrass Fairway Management


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Im like Ware, I try to mow in a different direction everytime I mow (except my back yard which is a rectangle and would take forever) haha


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

That's what I was doing, but for the first time I followed my exact lines as the previous mow and my stripes really showed! I was going to try mowing this pattern for four weeks, and then switching and doing a different one for four weeks. But yes, I see your points. Interesting.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I try to alternate the pattern every mow. Does it happen 100% of the time, no.

If you're going to be repeating a pattern to burn in the stripes I would at least give it an occasional cross cut at 45 to 90*

I think most football fields mow their game day pattern 6 days a week but change it up at least 1 day.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> That's what I was doing, but for the first time I followed my exact lines as the previous mow and my stripes really showed! I was going to try mowing this pattern for four weeks, and then switching and doing a different one for four weeks. But yes, I see your points. Interesting.


What you describe is referred to as "burning in" the stripes. There are reasons for doing it, and reasons why it shouldn't always be done. The cool part is you get to decide. :thumbup:


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Good to know, and thank you! What would reasons for NOT doing it be?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> What would reasons for NOT doing it be?


Up earlier in the thread, Ware said:


Ware said:


> To encourage upright growth and mitigate the development of grain, I try my best to _not_ mow the same pattern consecutively...


You can choose to burn in the stripes with a small risk that grain might appear. I personally just rotate 45° from the last mowing direction, but there are no hard and fast rules.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> ...there are no hard and fast rules.


+1

I do the same as dfw and _try_ to rotate 45-degrees each time - but as I mentioned earlier, that doesn't always happen. I think Redtenchu burns his stripes in, and his lawn looks spectacular.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> ...I think Redtenchu burns his stripes in...


I do, but unlike a golf course I'm not worried about ground speed or a straight ball roll. I'm here for lawn domination, that's all.

I stay with one pattern for about 4 weeks, then change, and rotate between N/S, E/W and NE/SW.

NW/SE isn't used because of my odd shaped driveway.

With a south facing lawn, sloped south, and water running south the grass grows to the south no matter what direction I make the stripes. I would need a verticutter to correct that issue.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

And a round pattern. It's not something I like mowing, but looks wicked!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> I do, but unlike a golf course I'm not worried about ground speed or a straight ball roll. I'm here for lawn domination, that's all...


The only thing I would add here is the development of grain diminishes overall cut quality, so it's more than ground speed/ball roll... those are just a couple golf-related side effects of having grain issues. Grain can be a contributing factor to many aftercut appearance issues.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> The only thing I would add here is the development of grain diminishes overall cut quality, so it's more than ground speed/ball roll... those are just a couple golf-related side effects of having grain issues. Grain can be a contributing factor to many aftercut appearance issues.


Grain is a factor everyone should consider when choosing how to mow.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Agree, and grain can be corrected with the right inputs. I'm considering burning in the single doubles I mowed yesterday, because they look sick. :nod:


----------



## lagerman72 (Feb 14, 2017)

Along the same subject line, when you change directions of mowing do you use the groomer on the mower or turn it off and only use it in a certain direction?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks for all of the replies! What do you mean by a "grain" developing?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Nevermind, I just clicked that link! I'll switch 45 degrees every other cut. If I do this, is it OK to just use these two "routes" then? Or do I need to keep changing??


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

lagerman72 said:


> Along the same subject line, when you change directions of mowing do you use the groomer on the mower or turn it off and only use it in a certain direction?


Some of the guys who use a groomer more can chime in, but I think it's fine to use the groomer regularly as preventive maintenance, as long as the turf isn't stressed.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Nevermind, I just clicked that link! I'll switch 45 degrees every other cut. If I do this, is it OK to just use these two "routes" then? Or do I need to keep changing??


I hate to sound vague, but every lawn is a little different, so it's really up to you to decide. That sounds like a reasonable 'middle of the road' plan though. :thumbup:


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Good deal!



Ware said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > Nevermind, I just clicked that link! I'll switch 45 degrees every other cut. If I do this, is it OK to just use these two "routes" then? Or do I need to keep changing??
> ...


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Ware said:


> lagerman72 said:
> 
> 
> > Along the same subject line, when you change directions of mowing do you use the groomer on the mower or turn it off and only use it in a certain direction?
> ...


Is a roller the same as a groomer? I have a Truck Cut 27 with a roller.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

No they are different. I've never seen a TruCut or similar type reel mower with a groomer. They are options on greens mowers, triplexes and fairway mowers.

Groomers go between the front roller and the reel. They can either can have vertical blades that nick into the canopy or brushes to help stand the grass up before getting cut.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> To encourage upright growth and mitigate the development of grain, I try my best to _not_ mow the same pattern consecutively, but it doesn't always happen - there is always that one direction that seems to take less time.
> 
> Here are a couple articles that discuss grain:
> 
> ...


These articles kick a$$. The second one especially pretty much covers every single thing we do.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > To encourage upright growth and mitigate the development of grain, I try my best to _not_ mow the same pattern consecutively, but it doesn't always happen - there is always that one direction that seems to take less time.
> ...


Agree, and I like that it is specific to fairway management - which is closest to the HOC's we're dealing with. :thumbup:


----------

